# Sthl BR 600 leaf blowers



## Gary Alford (Nov 17, 2005)

Does anyone know how good these are? I heard the early ones had problems like valves going threw the pistons.


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

2 cycles don't have valves so that is out of the picture, me personally love thier chain saws but have no use for thier blowers or trimmers, if you want a good blower find a red max dealer, have had one for almost 20yrs, put one plug and fuel filter in it, it gets used once or twice aweek.


----------



## MIC (Jul 16, 2004)

Have a bg 72 Sthil leaf blower for 10+ years and have never had a problem with it! as duffer 72 says put a new plug in every couple of years and runs like a champ!


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

had a shop for 17 yrs and stihl was the most often brought in for rpr than any other blower, we were a dealer for them and only took as many as we had to shut the saleman up.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I think the BR-600 is a 4-cycle running on 2-cycle mix, they call it 4-Mix, I think the problem with the valves is, people didn't realize they were there and didn't make the initial adjustments after break in. They don't sound as strong as the 2-cycle because they have fewer power strokes but moving a lot of air. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

ok something new I haven't seen, still don't like stihl blowers


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

The 4 Mix engine is mostly very reliable, we do not have many complains at the shop with them. Stihl recommends running a full synthetic 2 stroke oil (STihl Ultra) which prevents excess carbon build up. Yes the valves must be adjusted, you need a special feeler gauge to do it, every 4 Mix we take into the shop gets the valves adjusted.


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

So what you are saying is these blowers need constant attention to the valves and I would assume you aren't doing the valve adj for free so added expense to the customer due to thier inability to do it themselves. Will this be a constant issue for the life of the unit? I'll stick to my good old 2 cycle red max thanks.


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

no it's not a constant issue, you don't need 'special' feeler guages, but thining one out helps (meaning not wide). valve adjustment takes 2 minuets, no more work than changing a fuel filter.

they were designed for torque, have a huge fan & move an insaine amount of air. early ones had valve problems, those issues are long gone. they have dual pickups incase you like to run it off one shoulder, anti microbial straps with nice thick padding, as does the back pad. great vibration insulation, adjustable tubes, simple construction & one handed operation. mine starts on one pull every time.

I would highly reccomend the 600 to anyone, contractors & homeowners!!


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

It was not an extra change to the customer, we did it whenever the blowers came in for repair or service. It was included in the general service. You are missing out on a good blower


----------



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

*Redmax 8000*

*has exstream power and has been trouble free for years*


----------

